# Nice Car



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi. I did not see an area for rider to ask a question so I hope here is okay.

I am taking my girl out and want to make sure I get a nice Uber car. Usually I have to go thru the whole accept a ride and cancel until I get a Benz, Audi or other quality ride. Is there an easier way to do this? The Black or Select options are way overpriced and if I can get a Benz/BMW/Audi/Lexus thats enough for me. (Curious what you get for twice the price thats nicer???) Also my last few rides have been super annoying, since it took about 10 min to get a nice car and then after pickup driver claimed he had another passenger to pick up WTF!!! Am I being scammed.

HR


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

So basically you're an entitled rider who expects a steak for the price of a burger?


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

No I am not even sure what Steak option is on Uber. I have had a lot of drivers with really nice rides and just wanted to get them without having to go thru 10-15 cars first. Did you read my post???


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

So you want a brand new mercedes at 1970's taxi rates? Typical entitled uber cheapskate customer.

You want a guaranteed nice car and a professional driver? Stop being cheap and call a car service that provides those type of services.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

You're trying to get a Lux ride for X prices. If you want to do that, you'll probably have to go through a lot of cancellations, unless you just get lucky. 

If your girlfriend asks what you're doing, just tell her "You have to kiss a lot of frogs to find a prince." She'll understand.


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

EcoboostMKS said:


> So you want a brand new mercedes at 1970's taxi rates? Typical entitled uber cheapskate customer.
> 
> You want a guaranteed nice car and a professional driver? Stop being cheap and call a car service that provides those type of services.


Huh...again read my post. There are many drivers out there who give this service but not a Luxury or whatever price. I just want to connect with them...win, win right!



JimKE said:


> You're trying to get a Lux ride for X prices. If you want to do that, you'll probably have to go through a lot of cancellations, unless you just get lucky.
> 
> If your girlfriend asks what you're doing, just tell her "You have to kiss a lot of frogs to find a prince." She'll understand.


Good quote and thanks for your note


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

HighRollinG said:


> Huh...again read my post. There are many drivers out there who give this service but not a Luxury or whatever price. I just want to connect with them...win, win right!
> Good quote and thanks for your note


No, win for you. Not for anyone else. You'd have to be a complete moron to want to drive around a new luxury car for 25% of $1 per mile.

Come back to reality. Take your girl to pizza hut in an accord like the rest of the uberx customers.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

A 'Benz on a 'beater budget! Lemme guess, you're a non-tipper as well?
Wanna impress your GF? Here's a crazy idea: GET YOUR OWN 'EFFIN CAR DUDE!!!
Seriously where do these people come from?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Easy answer for you troll. 

There are two ways:

1. Pay more and request a luxury car 

2. Keep doing what you've already been doing and maybe you get lucky. 

You won't find another way.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

No, there is no other way.

Ordering plain X or XL is like a pot luck supper - you'll get something, you just don't know exactly what.

Uber Select, Uber SUV, and Uber Black exist for this very reason - to guarantee upscale luxury transportation to people who are willing to _pay _for this service.

The only possible alternative is for you to find an Uber driver that drives an upscale vehicle, and see if you can negotiate an "off the record" cash-only transaction. Don't be surprised if no one takes you up on this offer - most Uber drivers know that this is a quick path to automatic deactivation, plus the insurance liability if they're involved in an accident.

My advice is to spend the money on ordering an upscale vehicle - if she's your girl, she's worth it!


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

Wow you all are some weird old dudes!

First I dont have a full license to drive so thats why I Uber. Trust me when I am 18 I am getting a sweet ride.

I am telling you I have had many happy drivers in nice cars get me. No issue! This is your company not mine?

And the whole point of Uber is not tipping. I am paying a fair rate for a ride and a water already...LOL driver sings for me I will make it rain a dollar bill

Cable/Spot just saw your replies- thanks for a straight answer


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HighRollinG said:


> Hi. I did not see an area for rider to ask a question so I hope here is okay.
> 
> I am taking my girl out and want to make sure I get a nice Uber car. Usually I have to go thru the whole accept a ride and cancel until I get a Benz, Audi or other quality ride. Is there an easier way to do this? The Black or Select options are way overpriced and if I can get a Benz/BMW/Audi/Lexus thats enough for me. (Curious what you get for twice the price thats nicer???) Also my last few rides have been super annoying, since it took about 10 min to get a nice car and then after pickup driver claimed he had another passenger to pick up WTF!!! Am I being scammed.
> 
> HR


If you can get a Benz, Audi,or " Quality car" on X prices, Drivers are doing it wring.

Try Pool.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

HighRollinG said:


> Wow you all are some weird old dudes!
> 
> First I dont have a full license to drive so thats why I Uber. Trust me when I am 18 I am getting a sweet ride.
> 
> ...


Just simply put, you are such a dick!

You are the biggest POS rider out there!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Awesomeness101 said:


> So basically you're an entitled rider who expects a steak for the price of a burger?


Hes a " HIGH ROLLIN G"

( wonder what else he LIES to his girlfriend about ?)


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Now he brought up tips and water.

Pretty obvious what this clown is trying to do with this thread.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Now he brought up tips and water.
> 
> Pretty obvious what this clown is trying to do with this thread.


YUP! Like I said, a POS!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

JimKE said:


> You're trying to get a Lux ride for X prices.


Probably Pool prices, not X prices... he says his driver had another passenger to pick up.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Cheap Uber ride to impress your girlfriend? Are you a virgin ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HighRollinG said:


> Wow you all are some weird old dudes!
> 
> First I dont have a full license to drive so thats why I Uber. Trust me when I am 18 I am getting a sweet ride.
> 
> ...


Buy walking shoes.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Hes a " HIGH ROLLIN G"
> 
> ( wonder what else he LIES to his girlfriend about ?)


Lol I didn't catch the obvious troll


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

"I am paying a fair rate for a ride and water already"
HAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAA........OMG, what a ______!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

HighRollinG said:


> And the whole point of Uber is not tipping. I am paying a fair rate for a ride and a water already...LOL driver sings for me I will make it rain a dollar bill


I doubt you understand the full cost of driving a vehicle. Especially a luxury vehicle. The IRS lets you deduct 54 cents for every mile you drive, and this is based on an average vehicle. A small sedan could do better, but a luxury car will probably be more expensive. Your driver has to drive unpaid miles to pick you up, too, and depending on where you make him go, he might have to do dead miles to get back to a place where he can get his next rider.

Gas costs are only a small part of the cost. The biggest cost is that you wear out your car fast using it as a taxi. Car probably won't last more than 3 years. If you get picked up by a $48,000 car that only lasts 3 years, that's $16000 in costs per year right there for the driver, not counting a penny in gas... and these luxury cars usually get worse gas mileage too, higher cost tires, higher cost oil changes, etc. There is more than a fair chance your driver actually loses money on your rides if he comes in a luxury vehicle and you are paying pool or X prices.


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I doubt you understand the full cost of driving a vehicle. Especially a luxury vehicle. The IRS lets you deduct 54 cents for every mile you drive, and this is based on an average vehicle. A small sedan could do better, but a luxury car will probably be more expensive. Your driver has to drive unpaid miles to pick you up, too. Gas costs are only a small part of the cost. The biggest cost is that you wear out your car fast using it as a taxi. Car probably won't last more than 3 years. If you get picked up by a $50,000 car that only lasts 3 years, that's $16000 in costs right there for the driver, not counting a penny in gas. There is more than a fair chance your driver actually loses money on your rides if he comes in a luxury vehicle and you are paying pool or X prices.


Oh wow a math major! Well newsflash, I am not an Uber driver...I can't even legally drive with my girl. If you can't make it on 30-40 an hour thats not my issue.

I am guessing those negitive people here just have crappy cars. Well I will hang up on you!

Spotscat- great answer thank you again.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HighRollinG said:


> Wow you all are some weird old dudes!
> 
> First I dont have a full license to drive so thats why I Uber. Trust me when I am 18 I am getting a sweet ride.
> 
> ...


So you are Admitting in print to
VIOLATING UBER TERMS OF SERVICE BY BEING AN UNDERAGE ACCOUNT HOLDER !

I AM CALLING UBER RIGHT NOW TO FIX THIS !

YOU WILL GET NO RIDES !


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> So you are Admitting in print to
> VIOLATING UBER TERMS OF SERVICE BY BEING AN UNDERAGE ACCOUNT HOLDER !
> 
> I AM CALLING UBER RIGHT NOW TO FIX THIS !
> ...


Whatever 2hump. Its not like I am buying a beer.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

HighRollinG said:


> Oh wow a math major! Well newsflash, I am not an Uber driver...I can't even legally drive with my girl. If you can't make it on 30-40 an hour thats not my issue.
> 
> I am guessing those negitive people here just have crappy cars. Well I will hang up on you!


$30-40 an hour? I make about $10 an hour BEFORE expenses. Remember, your driver has to spend time driving to pick you up and only gets a percentage of the fare. I usually only have time to do a couple of fares an hour. Say your driver waited 10 minutes before he got your call, he took 10 minutes to get to you, 5 minutes to wait for you, and your trip was 10 minutes and 5 miles long... then he waits 10 minutes to get his next call.

Divide the time before and after pickup in half.

That's 5+10+5+10+5 minutes for your 10 minute, 5 mile ride, or about 35 minutes. In my market the pay is $0.15 cents per minute after waiting 2 minutes at your pickup location, and $0.86 per mile. So the payout would be (13 minutes * $0.15/min) + (5 miles*$0.86/mile) = $6.25

It would be $12.50/hr if you got paid that twice in one hour. But at one ride per 35 minutes that would be ~1.72 rides an hour, or $10.75 per hour in revenue not counting any expenses.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> If you can get a Benz, Audi,or " Quality car" on X prices, Drivers are doing it wring.
> 
> Try Pool.


In some markets (like mine), he can get a nice car if he keeps canceling rides until he sees what he wants, because there's not enough Select volume, so drivers must do X rides if they have any sort of income goal. The reason there's not enough Select volume is because of cheap pax like him, and secondly because Uber keeps Select and Black on a different option screen that 80% of the riders don't even know exists. IF they'd show as the closest available ride "Select" vehicles, I'd bet things would change because people would rather pay more than to wait, but currently, If I did Select only, I'd give 1 ride every 3 hours.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HighRollinG said:


> Whatever 2hump. Its not like I am buying a beer.


Walkin G


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

HighRollinG said:


> Hi. I did not see an area for rider to ask a question so I hope here is okay.
> 
> I am taking my girl out and want to make sure I get a nice Uber car. Usually I have to go thru the whole accept a ride and cancel until I get a Benz, Audi or other quality ride. Is there an easier way to do this? The Black or Select options are way overpriced and if I can get a Benz/BMW/Audi/Lexus thats enough for me. (Curious what you get for twice the price thats nicer???) Also my last few rides have been super annoying, since it took about 10 min to get a nice car and then after pickup driver claimed he had another passenger to pick up WTF!!! Am I being scammed.
> 
> HR


You sir are why so many Americans are worried for the future of this county.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Walkin G


Indeed - the irony between his post and his name is unreal. #CheapfrigginG


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

If you can not afford lux ride, chances are you can't afford the restaurant you are going to. Will you ask for kids menu @ the restaurant? Do you plan on tipping your waiter or waitress? Man GTFO.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

HighRollinG said:


> Whatever 2hump. Its not like I am buying a beer.


Ask your mom if you can borrow an extra $20 this week. Tell her I said, "Hi."


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

I live up to my name with my girl! Don't pretend you know me. So much cheap this cheap that, but only a SUCKER overpays! Tell me why I would hire one of you old whinners for twice the price versus the cool drivers I have had before with nice cars.

$12.50/hr BS. No one but illegals works for that in LA. I am not even 18 and I would laugh at a job that pays that. I see ads everyday from Uber on making good money. I seriously doubt your math is better than theirs


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I would just keep doing what you are doing and keep canceling until you find someone driving a vehicle that is nice by your standards, that is how the system is supposed to work. You have to actually order the vehicle to be able to see what the drivers rating is and what type of vehicle they are bringing. If you could select what you wanted while ordering or be able to pick from the available vehicles it would be different but as it is now that is how Uber wants it.


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I would just keep doing what you are doing and keep canceling until you find someone driving a vehicle that is nice by your standards, that is how the system is supposed to work. You have to actually order the vehicle to be able to see what the drivers rating is and what type of vehicle they are bringing. If you could select what you wanted while ordering or be able to pick from the available vehicles it would be different but as it is now that is how Uber wants it.


Thank you for your clear and respectful message!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

HighRollinG said:


> $12.50/hr BS. No one but illegals works for that in LA. I am not even 18 and I would laugh at a job that pays that. I see ads everyday from Uber on making good money. I seriously doubt your math is better than theirs


Too bad you are only 18 and not 21. I wish you were 21 so you could sign up for Uber and see how much money you can make. Here's a hint about advertising... advertising is designed to make someone want to do something. You can make $40 per hour... if you get one 40 mile ride in that hour, and you don't count the time it takes to drive back to the city afterwards or any expenses. But you can't get a $40 fare every hour.

I don't live in LA though. Maybe LA drivers do better, but I doubt it.

Have you got a job yet? You are only 18. Minimum wage in CA is $10.50 per hour. I doubt you'll do much better for your first job unless you go to college first or you do extremely intensive labor like warehouse work.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

HighRollinG said:


> Wow you all are some weird old dudes!
> 
> First I dont have a full license to drive so thats why I Uber. Trust me when I am 18 I am getting a sweet ride.
> 
> ...


This has got to be a troll.



Trafficat said:


> Too bad you are only 18 and not 21. I wish you were 21 so you could sign up for Uber and see how much money you can make. Here's a hint about advertising... advertising is designed to make someone want to do something. You can make $40 per hour... if you get one 40 mile ride in that hour, and you don't count the time it takes to drive back to the city afterwards or any expenses. But you can't get a $40 fare every hour.
> 
> I don't live in LA though. Maybe LA drivers do better, but I doubt it.
> 
> Have you got a job yet? You are only 18. Minimum wage in CA is $10.50 per hour. I doubt you'll do much better for your first job unless you go to college first or you do extremely intensive labor like warehouse work.


He said he's not even 18. "When I am 18..." so not only having unrealistic expectations but violating Uber TOS


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

HighRollinG said:


> Hi. I did not see an area for rider to ask a question so I hope here is okay.
> 
> I am taking my girl out and want to make sure I get a nice Uber car. Usually I have to go thru the whole accept a ride and cancel until I get a Benz, Audi or other quality ride. Is there an easier way to do this? The Black or Select options are way overpriced and if I can get a Benz/BMW/Audi/Lexus thats enough for me. (Curious what you get for twice the price thats nicer???) Also my last few rides have been super annoying, since it took about 10 min to get a nice car and then after pickup driver claimed he had another passenger to pick up WTF!!! Am I being scammed.
> 
> HR


GTFOH. You are one of the ***** bags who wastes our time with cancellations. If your girl is impressed by rides in fancy cars, she is as shallow as you are. You deserve each other.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HighRollinG said:


> I live up to my name with my girl! Don't pretend you know me. So much cheap this cheap that, but only a SUCKER overpays! Tell me why I would hire one of you old whinners for twice the price versus the cool drivers I have had before with nice cars.
> 
> $12.50/hr BS. No one but illegals works for that in LA. I am not even 18 and I would laugh at a job that pays that. I see ads everyday from Uber on making good money. I seriously doubt your math is better than theirs


Cant argue with that.
Only a Sucker over pays.

Its why i quit paying Uber !


----------



## Cavsfan23 (Oct 29, 2015)

HighRollinG said:


> I live up to my name with my girl! Don't pretend you know me. So much cheap this cheap that, but only a SUCKER overpays! Tell me why I would hire one of you old whinners for twice the price versus the cool drivers I have had before with nice cars.
> 
> $12.50/hr BS. No one but illegals works for that in LA. I am not even 18 and I would laugh at a job that pays that. I see ads everyday from Uber on making good money. I seriously doubt your math is better than theirs


You're dumb af if you really believe that bs UBER puts out about making $35/hr. That's just a gimmick to get fools to sign up so they can cry later.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

The IGNORE button is my friend.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

I know I'm new to posting here, but come on, guys. This is such an obvious troll. He/she is pushing all the right buttons for a TNC driver. Expecting a luxury ride for POOL rates. Doesn't think a tip is necessary unless you sing like a cheap circus performer. Drinks the water he expects you to have. Thinks drivers make good money based on Uber advertisements. Claims to be a minor.

High rollin, indeed.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

bmedle said:


> I know I'm new to posting here, but come on, guys. This is such an obvious troll. He/she is pushing all the right buttons for a TNC driver. Expecting a luxury ride for POOL rates. Doesn't think a tip is necessary unless you sing like a cheap circus performer. Drinks the water he expects you to have. Thinks drivers make good money based on Uber advertisements. Claims to be a minor.
> 
> High rollin, indeed.


Yup!!! 
I don't think it's a new troll either. 
Probably one of our existing and well known trolls.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> So you want a brand new mercedes at 1970's taxi rates? Typical entitled uber cheapskate customer.
> 
> You want a guaranteed nice car and a professional driver? Stop being cheap and call a car service that provides those type of services.


It's not the customers fault that Uber and Lyft fail to cater to what they really want. They have misunderstood the customer. No one complained about price, they complained about ridiculous surges and prime-time that greedy U/L began charging because they were so greedy and afraid of losing customers to conventional cabs, they thought a better option was to rip them off with $500+ rides.


----------



## Gmbbody (Aug 1, 2017)

Troll


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

bmedle said:


> I know I'm new to posting here, but come on, guys. This is such an obvious troll. He/she is pushing all the right buttons for a TNC driver. Expecting a luxury ride for POOL rates. Doesn't think a tip is necessary unless you sing like a cheap circus performer. Drinks the water he expects you to have. Thinks drivers make good money based on Uber advertisements. Claims to be a minor.
> 
> High rollin, indeed.


Exactly.

It didn't seem to be much of a problem before, but there is a recent trend of trolling here, trying to get a rise out of us, and we need to do better at spotting it. The original post was subtle enough but post #11 is a dead giveaway.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

It's uberfunitis. He can't stand drivers that don't cater to him.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

HighRollinG said:


> No I am not even sure what Steak option is on Uber. I have had a lot of drivers with really nice rides and just wanted to get them without having to go thru 10-15 cars first. Did you read my post???


Uber will permaban your account by phone number AND imei for richarding around with cancels....if on a contract phone, youre gonna be stuck or out a few hundred bucks, you miserable paxhole


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

Sad troll threads get more replys then serious ones


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You are screwing over the Select drivers. You think X fares is fair for the cost of paying for a luxury vehicle? Weve had to switch to X from Select because of entitled paxholes like you. Yet you think its fair to game the system to wait for the Select vehicle because drivers have had to settle for less?

Drivers are only nice to you because a) they worry about stupid ratings and b) they didnt know you cancelled on 20 other drivers looking for a select driver to suck it up and accept an X ride. Guarantee his tone would change if you told him that.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

HighRollinG said:


> Hi. I did not see an area for rider to ask a question so I hope here is okay.
> 
> I am taking my girl out and want to make sure I get a nice Uber car. Usually I have to go thru the whole accept a ride and cancel until I get a Benz, Audi or other quality ride. Is there an easier way to do this? The Black or Select options are way overpriced and if I can get a Benz/BMW/Audi/Lexus thats enough for me. (Curious what you get for twice the price thats nicer???) Also my last few rides have been super annoying, since it took about 10 min to get a nice car and then after pickup driver claimed he had another passenger to pick up WTF!!! Am I being scammed.
> 
> HR


Have you ever thought about stand up comedy as a career, because you're funny? I know this thread is a joke without even reading any of the replies, because of your username.

P.S. It's not advisable to use a 2 for 1 coupon at Denny's if you want to impress your lady.


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

Well just got back and shout out to the few who offered good advice.

Got an Acura on the 4th try so only wasted a few minutes. Driver was a real piece of work though...my girl had to bring her little boy out so first off we have our hands full with his stuff and the driver couldnt even be bothered with helping with our stuff (had 2 bottles each of Proseco for the ride). Jr hated the driver 2 and it was funny cuz he was sitting on my girls lap right in line to stink eye the driver in the rear view mirror.

So this dude pulls up waze. FEEDBACK- Is that a scam, I thought driver had to use the Uber app. I told him to I would be happy to do the navigating...and he should have tipped me. I had to tell him to stay in the lane, signal etc... Not sure he has had a license for long.

I am soft at heart thought and gave him 5 stars, but I did drop Uber the note on the navigation...really poor.

Coming home we got a Suburban! It was awesome....Jr played on the floor in the back and I rounded third base with my girl before we even got home. Driver was cool and kept his eyes to himself so I 4 starred him/// point lost for the crappy music. Seriously I gave him three options or just give me the aux and he got the whole thing mixed.

Peace out

>>>Almost forgot. I straight up asked both drivers if they were like me...highrollin. They both stated they made great money doing Uber and loved the flexibility. So now I feel like you all were really lying. The Suburban driver says he makes a lot doing XL runs which he gets 80% of the time and that he only picked me up because ???? "he only picks up pool riders when hes trying to hit quest"???? Not sure I understood that at all.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

HighRollinG said:


> Coming home we got a Suburban! It was awesome....Jr played on the floor in the back and I rounded third base with my girl before we even got home.
> 
> Peace out


Nice, I love to hear parents bragging about how horrible they are. I wish this was true because I'd love to see your ass in prison for felony child endangerment. Then maybe Bubba would be high rollin you every night.

Peace out


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

HighRollinG said:


> Hi. I did not see an area for rider to ask a question so I hope here is okay.
> 
> I am taking my girl out and want to make sure I get a nice Uber car. Usually I have to go thru the whole accept a ride and cancel until I get a Benz, Audi or other quality ride. Is there an easier way to do this? The Black or Select options are way overpriced and if I can get a Benz/BMW/Audi/Lexus thats enough for me. (Curious what you get for twice the price thats nicer???) Also my last few rides have been super annoying, since it took about 10 min to get a nice car and then after pickup driver claimed he had another passenger to pick up WTF!!! Am I being scammed.


Just like rental car company options, if you want Premium you'll have to basically order a Premium ride. If Black or Select options are overpriced, maybe this really isn't for you? Hire a Town Car to guarantee getting the lux equivalent of what you want.

As far as the driver picking up lots of people, maybe you selected an UberPOOL ? This is like riding an airport shuttle where the driver picks up a bunch of people.

There is no "rider" forum area mainly because this is a U/L driver's forum. You've walked into a lion's den.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

HighRollinG said:


> Wow you all are some weird old dudes!
> 
> First I dont have a full license to drive so thats why I Uber. Trust me when I am 18 I am getting a sweet ride.
> 
> ...


Nice trolling buttmuncher



tohunt4me said:


> Hes a " HIGH ROLLIN G"
> 
> ( wonder what else he LIES to his girlfriend about ?)


His "big hands" lel


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

I think maybe hitler had the right idea, just the wrong determining criteria.

We should have a holocaust for idiots and cheap ****s instead of jews


----------



## Jtdub (Jul 3, 2017)

Now we know for sure he is trollin'. What driver in their right mind let's a kid play on the floor?


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

HighRollinG said:


> Wow you all are some weird old dudes!
> 
> First I dont have a full license to drive so thats why I Uber. Trust me when I am 18 I am getting a sweet ride.
> 
> ...


You are not just a troll, you are stupid troll- if you are under 18, you cannot have an Uber account. Change your nick to "cheapassstupidtrollinsearchofasweetrideforhisrighthand(aka "girlfriend")".


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

HighRollinG said:


> Hi. I did not see an area for rider to ask a question so I hope here is okay.
> 
> I am taking my girl out and want to make sure I get a nice Uber car. Usually I have to go thru the whole accept a ride and cancel until I get a Benz, Audi or other quality ride. Is there an easier way to do this? The Black or Select options are way overpriced and if I can get a Benz/BMW/Audi/Lexus thats enough for me. (Curious what you get for twice the price thats nicer???) Also my last few rides have been super annoying, since it took about 10 min to get a nice car and then after pickup driver claimed he had another passenger to pick up WTF!!! Am I being scammed.
> 
> HR


Just order a uber pool. Nice cars on that option.


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

I think he might be related to lilCindy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HighRollinG said:


> Well just got back and shout out to the few who offered good advice.
> 
> Got an Acura on the 4th try so only wasted a few minutes. Driver was a real piece of work though...my girl had to bring her little boy out so first off we have our hands full with his stuff and the driver couldnt even be bothered with helping with our stuff (had 2 bottles each of Proseco for the ride). Jr hated the driver 2 and it was funny cuz he was sitting on my girls lap right in line to stink eye the driver in the rear view mirror.
> 
> ...


Nice to let the kid play on the floor unrestrained in a moving vehicle.

Child seats are cheaper that funerals.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

HighRollinG said:


> Well just got back and shout out to the few who offered good advice.
> 
> Got an Acura on the 4th try so only wasted a few minutes. Driver was a real piece of work though...my girl had to bring her little boy out so first off we have our hands full with his stuff and the driver couldnt even be bothered with helping with our stuff (had 2 bottles each of Proseco for the ride). Jr hated the driver 2 and it was funny cuz he was sitting on my girls lap right in line to stink eye the driver in the rear view mirror.
> 
> ...


Waze is an acceptable method of GPS navigation for Uber. Some drivers use the Uber app, others use Google Maps, others use Waze - we are allowed that option.

I hope baby Mama looks something like this --


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Uber will permaban your account by phone number AND imei for richarding around with cancels....if on a contract phone, youre gonna be stuck or out a few hundred bucks, you miserable paxhole


Uber does not ban for that as it does not effect them only the drivers and they could care less about the drivers. They allow time to cancel for that exact reason for the passenger to screen the driver and vehicle. The guy canceling on vehicles that does not meet his criteria is uber functioning as intended.



steveK2016 said:


> You are screwing over the Select drivers. You think X fares is fair for the cost of paying for a luxury vehicle? Weve had to switch to X from Select because of entitled paxholes like you. Yet you think its fair to game the system to wait for the Select vehicle because drivers have had to settle for less?
> 
> Drivers are only nice to you because a) they worry about stupid ratings and b) they didnt know you cancelled on 20 other drivers looking for a select driver to suck it up and accept an X ride. Guarantee his tone would change if you told him that.


Don't have select in my market only UberBlack and SUV... however it is not the passengers fault or problem if drivers are willing to drive a nicer vehicle for lower prices. It is only smart for said passengers to take advantage of such drivers who are willing to drive for less. I agree with him why pay more than is required.



Cableguynoe said:


> It's uberfunitis. He can't stand drivers that don't cater to him.


I actually like drivers, what I don't like is poor customer service. If you accept a job than do it well or accept that you will be rated low for not meeting expectations.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> P.S. It's not advisable to use a 2 for 1 coupon at Denny's if you want to impress your lady.


I disagree, if a lady is not impressed by someone who likes to save Vs spend foolishly than that is a relationship that I would never want as we would have vastly different priorities in life. More than likely why the divorce rate is so high with people trying to impress each other and than later when they are in the relationship allowing their true self to come out and thus the mismatch in priorities in life and conflict within the marriage if it gets that far.



Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Just like rental car company options, if you want Premium you'll have to basically order a Premium ride. If Black or Select options are overpriced, maybe this really isn't for you? Hire a Town Car to guarantee getting the lux equivalent of what you want.


Just like a rental car company you can always score upgrades if you know how to find the coupons. Some credit cards even offer status in the companies that allow for upgrades every time. Only a sucker pays full price.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Uber does not ban for that as it does not effect them only the drivers and they could care less about the drivers. They allow time to cancel for that exact reason for the passenger to screen the driver and vehicle. The guy canceling on vehicles that does not meet his criteria is uber functioning as intended.
> 
> Don't have select in my market only UberBlack and SUV... however it is not the passengers fault or problem if drivers are willing to drive a nicer vehicle for lower prices. It is only smart for said passengers to take advantage of such drivers who are willing to drive for less. I agree with him why pay more than is required.
> 
> ...


It is the riders fault for knowingly and willingly manupulating the system to get a luxury vehicle. If you order X and happen to get one, sure, you won the Uber lottery for the day.

But cancelling uo to 20 times until you get you? Thats a bs manipulation of the system.

You should get 2 free instant cancellations to account for mistakes or changing your mind. After that, you get charged for it.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> It is the riders fault for knowingly and willingly manupulating the system to get a luxury vehicle. If you order X and happen to get one, sure, you won the Uber lottery for the day.
> 
> But cancelling uo to 20 times until you get you? Thats a bs manipulation of the system.
> 
> You should get 2 free instant cancellations to account for mistakes or changing your mind. After that, you get charged for it.


What about for low ratings? As a driver you can refuse low rated passengers based on your own subjective criteria should not a passenger also have the same ability?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> What about for low ratings? As a driver you can refuse low rated passengers based on your own subjective criteria should not a passenger also have the same ability?


Valid point. Free cancellations on 4.5 and below


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> It is the riders fault for knowingly and willingly manupulating the system to get a luxury vehicle. If you order X and happen to get one, sure, you won the Uber lottery for the day.
> 
> But cancelling uo to 20 times until you get you? Thats a bs manipulation of the system.


That is the system working as intended.


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

Why is literally EVERYONE on this forum special needs, and get trolled so easily?


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

HighRollinG said:


> Wow you all are some weird old dudes!
> 
> First I dont have a full license to drive so thats why I Uber. Trust me when I am 18 I am getting a sweet ride.
> 
> ...


So, you want all that and not a tipper! What a great world we live.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

HighRollinG said:


> No I am not even sure what Steak option is on Uber. I have had a lot of drivers with really nice rides and just wanted to get them without having to go thru 10-15 cars first. Did you read my post???


Dude, don't pick and chose... you want consistently nice car get a Select. Like read uber's offerings. You *might* get a nice car with X, but it's a chance since you will have select cars doing both X and select when it is slow. It's plain dumb to expect select for price of X, otherwise, why have select in the first place. I think you;re gf should dump you. I'll pick her up in my select car that I actually own lol. Uber a date, what a lamo.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

HighRollinG said:


> Wow you all are some weird old dudes!
> 
> First I dont have a full license to drive so thats why I Uber. Trust me when I am 18 I am getting a sweet ride.
> 
> ...


under 18? you can't ride uber without an adult present, you snotty nose little sheet


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

HighRollinG said:


> Hi. I did not see an area for rider to ask a question so I hope here is okay.
> 
> I am taking my girl out and want to make sure I get a nice Uber car. Usually I have to go thru the whole accept a ride and cancel until I get a Benz, Audi or other quality ride. Is there an easier way to do this? The Black or Select options are way overpriced and if I can get a Benz/BMW/Audi/Lexus thats enough for me. (Curious what you get for twice the price thats nicer???) Also my last few rides have been super annoying, since it took about 10 min to get a nice car and then after pickup driver claimed he had another passenger to pick up WTF!!! Am I being scammed.
> 
> HR


I would do the same thing. If a driver with a expensive car decides to pick you up, so be it. Its their fault. Just dont be surprised when your cancelled on.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> under 18? you can't ride uber without an adult present, you snotty nose little sheet


depends on the market some allow such rides now.



Trebor said:


> I would do the same thing. If a driver with a expensive car decides to pick you up, so be it. Its their fault. Just dont be surprised when your cancelled on.


I agree it is not the passengers fault that the driver has a crap car that nobody wants to ride in and always gets canceled in.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> depends on the market some allow such rides now.
> 
> I agree it is not the passengers fault that the driver has a crap car that nobody wants to ride in and always gets canceled in.


Exactly. I have cancelled on those little chevy aveos and similar. I also refuse to ride with a 5.0 star driver and anything less than 4.8. Oh, and I am a driver with 4,000+ rides over 3 years. I wont sit there and try and get a Mercedes or anything but I would totally try it if I was still dating.

Besides, now (if not everywhere, it will be soon) you get a ride type filter on your destination screen. The driver can choose if they only want to take x, select, xl, etc, or a combination. If a driver decides they want to take their luxury car and give x rides, it is their fault. Although, OP will have a harder time finding an idiot once this rolls out to his area.


----------



## New Member 0001365427 (Aug 15, 2016)

Awesomeness101 said:


> So basically you're an entitled rider who expects a steak for the price of a burger?


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hilarious(rounding 3rd with my gurl)


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular (Feb 2, 2017)

HighRollinG said:


> Wow you all are some weird old dudes!
> 
> First I dont have a full license to drive so thats why I Uber. Trust me when I am 18 I am getting a sweet ride.
> 
> ...


1. You don't have a "full license"?
Maybe you can take your 1/2 license and put it together with your girlfriends 1/2 license and y'all can drive off into the sunset!

2. You're on a site for drivers looking for advice on how to game the system, to the detriment of...drivers?!

3. This is obviously not real.


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

H8ers...hello! Faith is truly restored. I am convinced that awesome drivers avoid this place...they are to busy with the hustle.

Anyways Emilio, Suburban dude, just brought my faith back to Uber. Keys got lost lastnight in the SUV and he came straight out to where I was in Costa Mesa from DT! While I was getting the keys I removed my little ones used dumpy diaper from under the third row seats. Damn that ride stunk, but it wasnt fair to punk this stand up guy.Wish I could 6* him for the delivery!

Fellow riders there are good ones out there


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

HighRollinG said:


> Wow you all are some weird old dudes!
> 
> First I dont have a full license to drive so thats why I Uber. Trust me when I am 18 I am getting a sweet ride.
> 
> ...


So your one of the A Holes who order & cancel, order & cancel...... We all have had this happen while were trying to work. Each time a driver is distracted excepting your wheel of roulette he/she is more at risk of getting into an accident. Especially when you get a few of those in a row. BTW Highroller look up the definition "Highroller" Your no Highroller. More like "Want a Be"

BTW dude in Pasadena. There's ways of determining your account and getting you deactivated if this behavior were to continue!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

HighRollinG said:


> H8ers...hello! Faith is truly restored. I am convinced that awesome drivers avoid this place...they are to busy with the hustle.
> 
> Anyways Emilio, Suburban dude, just brought my faith back to Uber. Keys got lost lastnight in the SUV and he came straight out to where I was in Costa Mesa from DT! While I was getting the keys I removed my little ones used dumpy diaper from under the third row seats. Damn that ride stunk, but it wasnt fair to punk this stand up guy.Wish I could 6* him for the delivery!
> 
> Fellow riders there are good ones out there


I agree there are good drivers out there usually not so much on here though they may read from time to time. That is awesome that you got your phone back I am surprised though that you would consider it 6* service when you had to deal with the stench from that driver not properly cleaning his vehicle between passengers.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

HighRollinG said:


> So this dude pulls up waze. FEEDBACK- Is that a scam, I thought driver had to use the Uber app. I told him to I would be happy to do the navigating...and he should have tipped me. I had to tell him to stay in the lane, signal etc... Not sure he has had a license for long.


Uber lets you use 4 different Navs... UberNav, the default Nav on Iphones, Google Maps, or Waze... driver is not erring by choosing Waze.



> >>>Almost forgot. I straight up asked both drivers if they were like me...highrollin. They both stated they made great money doing Uber and loved the flexibility. So now I feel like you all were really lying. The Suburban driver says he makes a lot doing XL runs which he gets 80% of the time and that he only picked me up because ???? "he only picks up pool riders when hes trying to hit quest"???? Not sure I understood that at all.


I also tell all of my passengers I love this job, because I do. When people ask me about the money I just say it is pretty good... because otherwise you get downrated. Seriously if I went around telling all my passengers I'm making minimum wage they would think I was trying to beg for tips. You have to mislead to passengers as a driver if you want to keep high enough ratings to continue being one... that's just how it is. Drivers get deactivated at 4.6 stars so a driver cannot afford to be direct with a passenger. Anything that can make a passenger uneasy should be avoided at all costs. I've been online for 5 hours this morning and in that time period I only got 2 Uber ride requests and 2 Lyft ride requests... I made just under $20 on Uber and just over $30 on Lyft. And that includes tips.

"only picking up pool riders because he's doing quest" means he gets some sort of bonus for number of rides completed and he cannot find enough riders willing to pay for an UberXL or even an UberX. He wouldn't normally do Pool because he'd lose money, or at least not make enough, doing it normally. Only because of some promotion he's trying to fulfill combined with a lack of higher paying ride requests does he think it is worth it. Quest isn't offered in all areas.

There are other reasons a driver may make it sound like he is making a lot too:
1) Many drivers hand out referral codes... drivers make money by referring new drivers.
2) Many drivers are also not so smart and either don't understand the true cost of operating their vehicle, or are essentially using Uber as a payday advance loan by converting wear and tear on their car to cash.
3) Driver pay *does* vary by region. I live in Reno. In other cities you can make more or sadly, sometimes less. Especially in places where Uber is newly introduced, drivers can make a lot of money in the beginning due to surge caused by driver shortages. In my market Surge is rare now... it used to be more common.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis just proved me right that this is him. 
He responded to 8 different people that were actually taking to OP. 
This is his thread. 
He's the troll.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Uberfunitis just proved me right that this is him.
> He responded to 8 different people that were actually taking to OP.
> This is his thread.
> He's the troll.


I happen to agree with the OP on this issue that does not make us the same person. I do understand though that you need to find some kind of conspiracy whenever you find people with whom you do not agree.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

HighRollinG said:


> Wow you all are some weird old dudes!
> 
> First I dont have a full license to drive so thats why I Uber. Trust me when I am 18 I am getting a sweet ride.
> 
> And the whole point of Uber is not tipping. I am paying a fair rate for a ride and a water already...LOL driver sings for me I will make it rain a dollar bill


Soooooooo you're not 18 yet and you're getting a sweet ride when you turn 18 because you be saving your $$$ by only making *a dollar bill rain*?



HighRollinG said:


> Well just got back and shout out to the few who offered good advice.
> 
> Got an Acura on the 4th try so only wasted a few minutes. Driver was a real piece of work though...*my girl had to bring her little boy out so first *off we have our hands full with his stuff and the driver couldnt even be bothered with helping with our stuff (had 2 bottles each of Proseco for the ride). Jr hated the driver 2 and it was funny cuz he was sitting on my girls lap right in line to stink eye the driver in the rear view mirror.


Good for you though, I can see you're headed in the right places. Keep on truckin'.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I happen to agree with the OP on this issue that does not make us the same person. I do understand though that you need to find some kind of conspiracy whenever you find people with whom you do not agree.


It's not a conspiracy. And I'm not completely opposed to canceling if you don't like the car. 
I've done it myself.

It's the obvious trolling. 
When everything someone says, like you, is aimed at stirring things up. 
You actually have admitted you enjoy getting a rise from people.

Hey OP ,
Post screenshot of those 2 rides you took.

He won't. He didn't take them.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> It's not a conspiracy. And I'm not completely opposed to canceling if you don't like the car.
> I've done it myself.
> You actually have admitted you enjoy getting a rise from people.


I do enjoy heated discussions, I admit that freely. If that makes me a troll than so be it.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

I drive a nice car,but do not accept x or pool.So only select or xl customers get my service
Now be gone lsr


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

uber fool said:


> I drive a nice car,but do not accept x or pool.So only select or xl customers get my service
> Now be gone lsr


I can support this. You have standards and will not lower them. I respect that very much what I don't respect is people who accept UberX and pool but than complain about those who seek out and use their service for the offered X or pool prices.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

uber fool said:


> I drive a nice car,but do not accept x or pool.So only select or xl customers get my service
> Now be gone lsr


The loser is gone. He's fake.

He cannot post screenshots of the two rides he claims he took because they didn't happen. Just like he's not 17.

He's full of crap like all trolls are.


----------



## Dan Ryan (Jun 7, 2017)

Troll.


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> The loser is gone. He's fake.
> 
> He cannot post screenshots of the two rides he claims he took because they didn't happen. Just like he's not 17.
> 
> He's full of crap like all trolls are.


CREEPER ALERT.

So let's get this straight.
1. By your posting activity which is pretty 24-7 its obvious you have no life
2. By your writing its clear your a bit 'confused' and maybe grey matter challenged
3. By your attitude you are highly confrontational/stalker/psycho

Now you want me to share the Uber screen with my name or my address info to do exactly what...haha you drivers have a screw loose.

Hey let's close the thread. It all ended well. Got my sweet ride, got the girl, got a great meal with all the money I saved. Mr. Cableguy you just got acne at 40+ and you can take your 12.50/hr and live it up in your creep mobile.

Peace


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

The good thing about trolls is the Ignore feature...

And you can use it more than once per thread!



Wait...where'd the thread go????


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

HighRollinG said:


> CREEPER ALERT.
> 
> So let's get this straight.
> 1. By your posting activity which is pretty 24-7 its obvious you have no life
> ...


Nope. I don't want your personal info. Just proof that you took those two rides.
You're 17 right? I know you can take screenshots and know how to edit if necessary.
Click on your trips and both should show up.

Except you didn't take them. You're fake!


----------



## Coconutz (Mar 8, 2016)

HighRollinG said:


> H8ers...hello! Faith is truly restored. I am convinced that awesome drivers avoid this place...they are to busy with the hustle.
> 
> Anyways Emilio, Suburban dude, just brought my faith back to Uber. Keys got lost lastnight in the SUV and he came straight out to where I was in Costa Mesa from DT! While I was getting the keys I removed my little ones used dumpy diaper from under the third row seats. Damn that ride stunk, but it wasnt fair to punk this stand up guy.Wish I could 6* him for the delivery!
> 
> Fellow riders there are good ones out there


Your idea of a good driver is one who puts up with your s);& and smiles about it. DEAD WRONG
So this is a prime example of a good driver getting s$:; on, paying to return pax keys, then getting it rubbed in his face with crap smelling ride AND no tip.
Clearly you think treating others like this is ok but will run straight to your mum or dad if you ever were treated the same.

Does it still surprise you y theres more bitter and twisted drivers than the ones u claim are good. Believe me as soon as he left your cheap ass, you just became one of the reasons this "good driver" HATES underage pax.
Rounding third base with your girl while her kid rolls around the floor taking a dump in his nappy???

That driver is "desperate" not "good", and you are just a punk kid who had to pay for 3 meals, 2 rides and look after someone else's kid to get some p)(&/.
Lmao.
In Sydney Aust n we call idiots like you socks. You look after Some Other [email protected]&/3 Kid.
Have fun high rolling in some other guys kid's [email protected]):.
Bwahahahaha that is too funny.



Uberfunitis said:


> I agree there are good drivers out there usually not so much on here though they may read from time to time. That is awesome that you got your phone back I am surprised though that you would consider it 6* service when you had to deal with the stench from that driver not properly cleaning his vehicle between passengers.


U can't read, it was OP pax kids nappy that stunk the car. U just got dudded trying to agree with a [email protected]/7head pax.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Coconutz said:


> U can't read, it was OP pax kids nappy that stunk the car. U just got dudded trying to agree with a [email protected]/7head pax.


Hahahahaha thank you for this.

I've been saying for a while now that this guy, Uberfunitis ,
will take any argument, even if it doesn't make sense, just to be anti drivers.

Coconutz 
You should come around more often


----------



## the surge within me (Jun 1, 2017)

Calls himself "High Rollin G"

But can't afford Uber Black/Select. Oh the irony...

I truly hope this is a troll account.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Coconutz said:


> U can't read, it was OP pax kids nappy that stunk the car. U just got dudded trying to agree with a [email protected]/7head pax.


I can read and I understood where the nappy came from, but it is still the drivers responsibility to ensure the vehicle is clean after each ride. If the vehicle is not clean especially the next day than that is on the driver.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Hmm, not yet 18, but girl friend has a child as mentioned in one post. Then in a later post the child becomes his. Their parents must be so proud. Provisional license in CA restrictions say you can't drive with others in your car for the first year except with a licensed adult 25 or over in the car. Apparently grandma doesn't get to go on the date.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

HighRollinG said:


> Hi. I did not see an area for rider to ask a question so I hope here is okay.
> 
> I am taking my girl out and want to make sure I get a nice Uber car. Usually I have to go thru the whole accept a ride and cancel until I get a Benz, Audi or other quality ride. Is there an easier way to do this? The Black or Select options are way overpriced and if I can get a Benz/BMW/Audi/Lexus thats enough for me. (Curious what you get for twice the price thats nicer???) Also my last few rides have been super annoying, since it took about 10 min to get a nice car and then after pickup driver claimed he had another passenger to pick up WTF!!! Am I being scammed.
> 
> HR


Please change your handle to an accurate "Low Rolling"

I have a Black Mercedes E350 besides my Honda van for Uber. I will be happy to give you a ride for free in the Mercedes if you ride in the trunk.

Trolls ride in the trunk and your GF can ride up front but that is saying that you have a GF and she looks good. LOL

This troll reminds me of lilCindy


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

What a snotty, entitled little punk.
Give the Keyboard and Mouse back to your mommy, and quit stirring things up here.
Someone please take you out of the Gene-pool, someone warn that Girl of yours.
No way should you be allowed to re-produce.


----------



## The Ghost of Travis (Jul 26, 2017)

JimKE said:


> If your girlfriend asks what you're doing, just tell her "You have to *blow* a lot of frogs to find a prince." She'll understand.


Fixed your post, this is 2017 get with the times..


----------



## Coconutz (Mar 8, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I can read and I understood where the nappy came from, but it is still the drivers responsibility to ensure the vehicle is clean after each ride. If the vehicle is not clean especially the next day than that is on the driver.


And you've just overtaken the OP as d&[email protected] of the year. Congratulations, according to the thread,that took a lot of effort. 
However the youth today, are more and more entitled, and self absorbed due to so called "good drivers" that you have to keep your ******bag training at the elite level just to keep it longer..... sorry man a disturbance in the force has alerted me to another millennial smashing your record and using your crown as a toilet. 
As it goes from today, your game has become a thing of the 50's and your concerted efforts in trolling are no longer valid so you may now be led out to pasture. 
Do not take this personal as it is purely out of hand and no f"(&s are given, only returned to those who possess a weaker, older, smaller, disabled or similar physical stature than the affected millennial.



Uberfunitis said:


> That is awesome that you got your phone back


Proof you can't read and are a prime time dud. it's his KEYS he lost. No getting out of this one.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

I know I fell for it as well but damn, guys, it's clearly a troll lol


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Fuber in their faces said:


> We should have a holocaust for idiots


We already do. It's called heroin, gangs and obesity. Wiping out the idiots of America by the hundreds of thousands each and every year.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

HighRollinG said:


> Wow you all are some weird old dudes!
> 
> First I dont have a full license to drive so thats why I Uber. Trust me when I am 18 I am getting a sweet ride.
> 
> ...


So you are under 18? Is your girlfriend over 18 (and non-inflatable)?

If not, you are violating Uber's Terms of Service and subject to account deactivation.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

Why is anyone wasting their time with this little boy who still has a curfew and doesn't understand the value of a dollar or anything for that matter. Hey why don't get your girl pregnant get on welfare which you probably will once your old enough because I cant see anyone hiring a little boy (I want to say what he really is but like the guy with the red hair will ban me) or for that matter in your case maybe a girl, who knows what life has for you. Sounds exciting though! Don't worry little boy, you'll grow up one day.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

People, 

Please don't feed the troll. He or she is just getting you worked up for giggles. People are actually wasting time giving detailed breakdowns of Uber from the drivers' perspectives. 

Even if it's serious, you don't waste time trying to appeal to the moral conscience of a scumbag.

It's too bad the moderators have not locked this thread. I guess they like the click bait.


----------



## horsepro (Jul 9, 2017)

HighRollinG said:


> Hi. I did not see an area for rider to ask a question so I hope here is okay.
> 
> I am taking my girl out and want to make sure I get a nice Uber car. Usually I have to go thru the whole accept a ride and cancel until I get a Benz, Audi or other quality ride. Is there an easier way to do this? The Black or Select options are way overpriced and if I can get a Benz/BMW/Audi/Lexus thats enough for me. (Curious what you get for twice the price thats nicer???) Also my last few rides have been super annoying, since it took about 10 min to get a nice car and then after pickup driver claimed he had another passenger to pick up WTF!!! Am I being scammed.
> 
> HR


One must wonder just how many, Benz/BMW/Audi/Lexus/Jaguar/Bentley/Rolls-Royce owners feel the need to drive their expensive cars for rideshare, just so some shallow cheapskate can impress his date?

Here's a suggestion; call a limo service book a full stretch with Champagne included and take her out in style. And if you really need to save money, take her to McD's for dinner. I hear the dollar meals are pretty good.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

horsepro said:


> One must wonder just how many, Benz/BMW/Audi/Lexus/Jaguar/Bentley/Rolls-Royce owners feel the need to drive their expensive cars for rideshare, just so some shallow cheapskate can impress his date?


I imagine they are driving their vehicles because they feel that it is worthwhile for them for some reason or another. Perhaps a destination trip for somewhere they were already going or they just really need money bad and are willing to do whatever it takes to make ends meet. I don't really care why they are driving only that I can access those who do decide to drive their nice cars for cheap for whatever reason.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I find it amazing how many replies these kinds of threads get.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

HighRollinG said:


> Hi. I did not see an area for rider to ask a question so I hope here is okay.
> 
> I am taking my girl out and want to make sure I get a nice Uber car. Usually I have to go thru the whole accept a ride and cancel until I get a Benz, Audi or other quality ride. Is there an easier way to do this? The Black or Select options are way overpriced and if I can get a Benz/BMW/Audi/Lexus thats enough for me. (Curious what you get for twice the price thats nicer???) Also my last few rides have been super annoying, since it took about 10 min to get a nice car and then after pickup driver claimed he had another passenger to pick up WTF!!! Am I being scammed.
> 
> HR


I hope you buy a Cadillac escalade the moment you turn 21 and start driving uber/lyft and make that $35 an hour,

It will be a good experience for you.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

i have a newer xl van..this is why i dont do x much..guys like him plus i cannot afford to ...costs are 2 high...even in my black highlander. i never do x.
and as we surge really high somedays . now i know why some black suv drivers still wont cross over to xl at $10 a mile. as they all say the pax are not good. i did suv long ago before uber x came out...totally 99% of the time different customers


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

HighRollinG said:


> Hi. I did not see an area for rider to ask a question so I hope here is okay.
> 
> I am taking my girl out and want to make sure I get a nice Uber car. Usually I have to go thru the whole accept a ride and cancel until I get a Benz, Audi or other quality ride. Is there an easier way to do this? The Black or Select options are way overpriced and if I can get a Benz/BMW/Audi/Lexus thats enough for me. (Curious what you get for twice the price thats nicer???) Also my last few rides have been super annoying, since it took about 10 min to get a nice car and then after pickup driver claimed he had another passenger to pick up WTF!!! Am I being scammed.
> 
> HR


Uber should charge the rider $2 for every request. This eventually would get charged to the drive as the booking fee. But if no rides ever happen then every request would be $2. This would cut down on some of the fake requests that cab drivers do.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

jfinks said:


> Uber should charge the rider $2 for every request. This eventually would get charged to the drive as the booking fee. But if no rides ever happen then every request would be $2. This would cut down on some of the fake requests that cab drivers do.


Have to give passengers a way to filter out drivers who have lower ratings than they are willing to put up with. It is only fair that if a driver gets to pick what passenger they pick up based on ratings than a passenger should also be able to pick what driver picks them up based on ratings of that driver. I would even say a passenger should be able to choose based on the vehicle offered as there is a vast difference between a new vehicle and one that is pushing the limit as to age allowed on the platform.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Ratings don't mean a lot for riders. I've had riders that were 4.5 and were just fine.

Just saying there seems to be a rash of fake requests going on and charging the requestor $2 per should curb that, $2 per if it goes over 2 minutes since that is the cancellation window. As far as riders fishing for the best drivers, good luck. Even the best drivers hover around mid to low 4.8s. Riders should get locked out of the system after a few cancels in a row.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Nov 19, 2016)

HighRollinG said:


> Hi. I did not see an area for rider to ask a question so I hope here is okay.
> 
> I am taking my girl out and want to make sure I get a nice Uber car. Usually I have to go thru the whole accept a ride and cancel until I get a Benz, Audi or other quality ride. Is there an easier way to do this? The Black or Select options are way overpriced and if I can get a Benz/BMW/Audi/Lexus thats enough for me. (Curious what you get for twice the price thats nicer???) Also my last few rides have been super annoying, since it took about 10 min to get a nice car and then after pickup driver claimed he had another passenger to pick up WTF!!! Am I being scammed.
> 
> HR


Bungee-cord her onto the back rack of your bicycle.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Post the pikture of your garl end we wil see if she is orth for a luxury 'ride' for some willing high end claynts. If qualifyed she will be pikd up and dropt of by a high end luxury sedan for free and you can sit in the vehicle with full luxury while the 'ride' is in progres , of corse . Tips garantid and no string attached ! This service is valued by kauntless satisfyd claynts. ( courtesy: UberEscort customer service )


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

rembrandt said:


> Post the picture of your girl and we will see if she is worth for a luxury 'ride' for some willing high end clients. If qualified she will be picked up and dropped off by a high end luxury sedan for free and you can sit in the vehicle with full luxury while the 'ride' is in progress, of course. Tips guaranteed and no string attached ! This service is valued by countless satisfied clients.


Condoms and lube provided?


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

jfinks said:


> Condoms and lube provided?


Jes, envaironmant frandly. ( courtesy: UberEscort customer service)


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Have to give passengers a way to filter out drivers who have lower ratings than they are willing to put up with. It is only fair that if a driver gets to pick what passenger they pick up based on ratings than a passenger should also be able to pick what driver picks them up based on ratings of that driver. I would even say a passenger should be able to choose based on the vehicle offered as there is a vast difference between a new vehicle and one that is pushing the limit as to age allowed on the platform.


Riders can do both NOW!!!!! No one forces a rider to accept any driver or vehicle


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

he not even 18 so he's not even allowed to ride in uber


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

If there had been adults around more maybe he and his gf wouldn't be carting a baby around on their Uber dates.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Yulli Yung said:


> Riders can do both NOW!!!!! No one forces a rider to accept any driver or vehicle


The post I replied to thought that a passenger should be charged something like $2 for each cancelation to prevent people from getting the vehicle or driver with the rating they wanted and to stop passengers from wasting the time of drivers


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

I suspect the car selection from pax is not uncommon.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> I suspect the car selection from pax is not uncommon.


Good point. I never thought of that before.


----------



## Xris Xros (May 3, 2016)

Blame the idiots driving luxury cars for UberX and UberPoo.


----------



## Dug_M (Feb 16, 2017)

HighRollinG said:


> Hi. I did not see an area for rider to ask a question so I hope here is okay.
> 
> I am taking my girl out and want to make sure I get a nice Uber car. Usually I have to go thru the whole accept a ride and cancel until I get a Benz, Audi or other quality ride. Is there an easier way to do this? The Black or Select options are way overpriced and if I can get a Benz/BMW/Audi/Lexus thats enough for me. (Curious what you get for twice the price thats nicer???) Also my last few rides have been super annoying, since it took about 10 min to get a nice car and then after pickup driver claimed he had another passenger to pick up WTF!!! Am I being scammed.
> 
> HR


Explain to your girlfriend that she's not worth the expense of an upscale Uber car... She should upgrade her boyfriend and not be with someone who is not willing to spend an extra $20 on her comfort. Maybe she could find someone who has a car of their own... That's a win, win for her.


----------



## Xris Xros (May 3, 2016)

Coconutz said:


> And you've just overtaken the OP as d&[email protected] of the year. Congratulations, according to the thread,that took a lot of effort.
> However the youth today, are more and more entitled, and self absorbed due to so called "good drivers" that you have to keep your ******bag training at the elite level just to keep it longer..... sorry man a disturbance in the force has alerted me to another millennial smashing your record and using your crown as a toilet.
> As it goes from today, your game has become a thing of the 50's and your concerted efforts in trolling are no longer valid so you may now be led out to pasture.
> Do not take this personal as it is purely out of hand and no f"(&s are given, only returned to those who possess a weaker, older, smaller, disabled or similar physical stature than the affected millennial.
> ...


Uberfunitis is a Well-Known goober.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

HighRollinG said:


> No I am not even sure what Steak option is on Uber. I have had a lot of drivers with really nice rides and just wanted to get them without having to go thru 10-15 cars first. Did you read my post???


You want a Benz at X rates? Gtfoh.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

HighRollinG said:


> Hi. I did not see an area for rider to ask a question so I hope here is okay.
> 
> I am taking my girl out and want to make sure I get a nice Uber car. Usually I have to go thru the whole accept a ride and cancel until I get a Benz, Audi or other quality ride. Is there an easier way to do this? The Black or Select options are way overpriced and if I can get a Benz/BMW/Audi/Lexus thats enough for me. (Curious what you get for twice the price thats nicer???) Also my last few rides have been super annoying, since it took about 10 min to get a nice car and then after pickup driver claimed he had another passenger to pick up WTF!!! Am I being scammed.
> 
> HR


You're either a scumbag or a troll. Either way, FOAD!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

KellyC said:


> You want a Benz at X rates? Gtfoh.


If there are drivers willing to drive a Benz at X rates than you better believe that I want that driver over the one driving a 10 year old sentra


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> If there are drivers willing to drive a Benz at X rates


To do that they'd have to be mentally deficient. Do you really want to be driven by a moron?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> To do that they'd have to be mentally deficient. Do you really want to be driven by a moron?


It could just be a destination trip for them to some place they are going anyways. UberX rates are higher than traveling with no match at all.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> It could just be a destination trip for them to some place they are going anyways. UberX rates are higher than traveling with no match at all.


The smart Select driver would do a destination trip on Select.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The smart Select driver would do a destination trip on Select.


Sure if there is demand for it but what is smarter getting less or nothing if there is no select demand?


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

KellyC said:


> You want a Benz at X rates? Gtfoh.


No, I want Scarlett Johansson at KellyC rates.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

HighRollinG said:


> Hi. I did not see an area for rider to ask a question so I hope here is okay.
> 
> I am taking my girl out and want to make sure I get a nice Uber car. Usually I have to go thru the whole accept a ride and cancel until I get a Benz, Audi or other quality ride. Is there an easier way to do this? The Black or Select options are way overpriced and if I can get a Benz/BMW/Audi/Lexus thats enough for me. (Curious what you get for twice the price thats nicer???) Also my last few rides have been super annoying, since it took about 10 min to get a nice car and then after pickup driver claimed he had another passenger to pick up WTF!!! Am I being scammed.
> 
> HR


 GTFOH YA PUTZ!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Sure if there is demand for it but what is smarter getting less or nothing if there is no select demand?


Sure, that's the logic used by morons who drive BMWs etc on UberX; destination filter or no destination filter.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Am I the only one getting the "No P***y Getting M****r F****r" vibe based on his replies?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Sure, that's the logic used by morons who drive BMWs etc on UberX; destination filter or no destination filter.


And for the record there is no UberSelect in my market only UberBlack or UberSUV So if you do not have black on black 2013 or newer you can only do UberX/Pool or Eats

Additionally even if you do have a luxury vehicle that is eligible for UberBlack or UberSUV they now in DC at least require all new vehicles added to the service to receive UberX requests or XL/X if SUV.


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

HighRollinG said:


> Wow you all are some weird old dudes!
> 
> First I dont have a full license to drive so thats why I Uber. Trust me when I am 18 I am getting a sweet ride.
> 
> ...


do you think your GF will love you more if you call a Benz instead of a Mazda? .. remember me when she left you for a real man instead of a kid trying to be whats not!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

chamomiami said:


> do you think your GF will love you more if you call a Benz instead of a Mazda? .. remember me when she left you for a real man instead of a kid trying to be whats not!


It is setting bad expectations if getting a Benz is not something that you normally would do. Don't try and impress be yourself and everyone will be happier in the end.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

HighRollinG said:


> Hi. I did not see an area for rider to ask a question so I hope here is okay.
> 
> I am taking my girl out and want to make sure I get a nice Uber car. Usually I have to go thru the whole accept a ride and cancel until I get a Benz, Audi or other quality ride. Is there an easier way to do this? The Black or Select options are way overpriced and if I can get a Benz/BMW/Audi/Lexus thats enough for me. (Curious what you get for twice the price thats nicer???) Also my last few rides have been super annoying, since it took about 10 min to get a nice car and then after pickup driver claimed he had another passenger to pick up WTF!!! Am I being scammed.
> 
> HR


There is a special trick that Uber never tells pax but I'll let you in on it anyway. If you wait 2 minutes before you cancel the first driver then Uber will automatically send you a driver in either a Ferrari or Lamborghini. This info is highly classified so please don't tell anyone else.


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

Wow, I think my post was a low IQ magnet! Seriously folks on here who are just grumpy...SORRY IF YOUR LIFE SUCKS.- really

So to the 50 comments about me impressing my girl with a Benz, Hello, why does anyone order select, black or a limo??? I can imagine most of you could not get a prom date, but for those of you who did ....did you get a limo or wear nice clothes or have flowers. Same same. Also pretty creepy that so many made funny comments about taking my 16 year old girl....creeper alert again.

Now I did some education on the site. It seems like consensus is 110% that its cool to accept a ride an cancel based on "its short", its Walmart, its in the hood, its a low rated rider. Tell me its any different me cancelling because I don't like the wheels.

Since we last chatted I did have 2 Uber rides, one Audi and one Highlander. Both in less than 8 rejections. Win for me! Gave them 5 stars but used the pro tip here and changed both today to 3 and 1 star. The three start had water but crappy music....the one star had nothing nada zip zero just a car. 

Wrap your minds on that geniuses!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> There is a special trick that Uber never tells pax but I'll let you in on it anyway. If you wait 2 minutes before you cancel the first driver then Uber will automatically send you a driver in either a Ferrari or Lamborghini. This info is highly classified so please don't tell anyone else.


and charge you for that cancel so bad idea unless you want to pay each canceled trip



HighRollinG said:


> Now I did some education on the site. It seems like consensus is 110% that its cool to accept a ride an cancel based on "its short", its Walmart, its in the hood, its a low rated rider. Tell me its any different me cancelling because I don't like the wheels.


There really is no difference


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Still trolling, I see. Just put HighRollinG on Ignore.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> and charge you for that cancel so bad idea unless you want to pay each canceled trip


That was the joke, I think the OP got it.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> That was the joke, I think the OP got it.


When it comes to money I don't joke.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

HighRollinG said:


> Wow, I think my post was a low IQ magnet! Seriously folks on here who are just grumpy...SORRY IF YOUR LIFE SUCKS.- really
> 
> So to the 50 comments about me impressing my girl with a Benz, Hello, why does anyone order select, black or a limo??? I can imagine most of you could not get a prom date, but for those of you who did ....did you get a limo or wear nice clothes or have flowers. Same same. Also pretty creepy that so many made funny comments about taking my 16 year old girl....creeper alert again.
> 
> ...


This is a pretty piss-poor troll post, to be honest. Troll posts are supposed to antagonize and provoke the marks, without them suspecting that you're a troll. Obviously, you're way too obvious and you stick out like a sore thumb, like a Klansman in full hood and robe trying to attend a Pride march in the Castro in San Francisco. Not happening.

So, I think it's back to the drawing board for you, little Trollette. Must do better!


----------



## UberwhoIaM (Apr 26, 2016)

Need a moderator.... don't you have to be 18 to be a member here?


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

EcoboostMKS said:


> No, win for you. Not for anyone else. You'd have to be a complete moron to want to drive around a new luxury car for 25% of $1 per mile.
> 
> Come back to reality. Take your girl to pizza hut in an accord like the rest of the uberx customers.


^ ^ ^ ^ LOL ^ ^ ^ ^


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

HighRollinG said:


> I am taking my girl out and want to make sure I get a nice Uber car. Usually I have to go thru the whole accept a ride and cancel until I get a Benz, Audi or other quality ride. Is there an easier way to do this? *The Black or Select options are way overpriced and if I can get a Benz/BMW/Audi/Lexus thats enough for me.*





HighRollinG said:


> Wow, I think my post was a low IQ magnet! Seriously folks on here who are just grumpy...SORRY IF YOUR LIFE SUCKS.- really
> *So to the 50 comments about me impressing my girl with a Benz, Hello, why does anyone order select, black or a limo??? *


Lol

You didn't order a select, black or "limo" though. You are trying to get a nice car on a pool or, if I give you a bit more credit, x.

But clearly if you're saying that select or black is overpriced, you can't afford it buddy boy.


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

HighRollinG said:


> Hi. I did not see an area for rider to ask a question so I hope here is okay.
> 
> I am taking my girl out and want to make sure I get a nice Uber car. Usually I have to go thru the whole accept a ride and cancel until I get a Benz, Audi or other quality ride. Is there an easier way to do this? The Black or Select options are way overpriced and if I can get a Benz/BMW/Audi/Lexus thats enough for me. (Curious what you get for twice the price thats nicer???) Also my last few rides have been super annoying, since it took about 10 min to get a nice car and then after pickup driver claimed he had another passenger to pick up WTF!!! Am I being scammed.
> 
> HR


Check to see if Uzurv is in your city

https://uzurv.com/rider


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uber-licious said:


> Check to see if Uzurv is in your city
> 
> https://uzurv.com/rider


I think they charge a $0.99 fee per reservation from both the rider and driver for each reservation. I'm not sure HighRollinG has that kind of cash. He has $1 to rain on a driver that sings for him. If he pays $0.99 for a reservation fee, will he only be able to rain a penny should the driver sing?


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

sirius black said:


> Indeed - the irony between his post and his name is unreal. #CheapfrigginG


#WillsuckdforarideG

With guys like G out there, how do any of us stand a chance?


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Here's the secret to getting a nice car: First, if you cancel be sure to wait at least 2 minutes before you canceling, choose, XL or Select to get the nicest ride. Make sure you tip your driver and they will give you a high rating. The highest rated passengers and biggest tippers always get the nicest cars.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

All I have to say to you is eff off. Piece of shit pax. If you wanted to impress your date you would.own one of those nice vehicles. Cheap ass wanting to look the part. They have a term for that where I am from.



HighRollinG said:


> Wow you all are some weird old dudes!
> 
> First I dont have a full license to drive so thats why I Uber. Trust me when I am 18 I am getting a sweet ride.
> 
> ...


I suggest investing in yourself. A quality education. Reading your post hurt my brain with all of the errors. Don't worry about the girl, you do not need to be breeding and passing on your genetic code. Education my friend, work on yourself first!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

HighRollinG said:


> Wow, I think my post was a low IQ magnet! Seriously folks on here who are just grumpy...SORRY IF YOUR LIFE SUCKS.- really
> 
> So to the 50 comments about me impressing my girl with a Benz, Hello, why does anyone order select, black or a limo??? I can imagine most of you could not get a prom date, but for those of you who did ....did you get a limo or wear nice clothes or have flowers. Same same. Also pretty creepy that so many made funny comments about taking my 16 year old girl....creeper alert again.
> 
> ...


Seems like you're just playing around.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Troll


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

High roller but too poor to order a car without having to game the system. I bet his girl is impressed watching him cancel/re-order.


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

Awesomeness101 said:


> So basically you're an entitled rider who expects a steak for the price of a burger?


Man, you hit the nail squarely on the head, I'd say!

Look, you're a teenager. No one gives a flip what livery car you roll up in. It's not yours so it makes precisely zero difference.


----------



## RealCheetahz (Jun 6, 2017)

Singing in the Rain said:


> Man, you hit the nail squarely on the head, I'd say!
> 
> Look, you're a teenager. No one gives a flip what livery car you roll up in. It's not yours so it makes precisely zero difference.


This isnt quite true statement.. if ppl didnt care what ppl roled up in or looked everytime they see someone roll up in a luxury vehicle, well then you'd ve 100% right..

Fact is ppl do look and some ppl wonder.. thats why if your own a luxury SUV.. hold on a REAL Luxury SUV.. A Suburban is NOT a luxury SUV.. And you do things correctly, mad profits can be made. If that wasn't the case there wouldn't be limo companies and transportation comoqnies that offer high end rides.

Grossing $2k/wk is not out of the question with a luxury vehicle and some know how.

Oh forgot.. a V8 eell maintained luxury SUV should easily see 300k miles.. before any engine work or ****** work, and can still look damn impressive.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

RealCheetahz said:


> This isnt quite true statement.. if ppl didnt care what ppl roled up in or looked everytime they see someone roll up in a luxury vehicle, well then you'd ve 100% right..
> 
> Fact is ppl do look and some ppl wonder.. thats why if your own a luxury SUV.. hold on a REAL Luxury SUV.. A Suburban is NOT a luxury SUV.. And you do things correctly, mad profits can be made. If that wasn't the case there wouldn't be limo companies and transportation comoqnies that offer high end rides.
> 
> ...


$2k a GROSS A WEEK is NOT out of the question in a POS 5 year old X police car...

But uber pushed down earnings..


----------



## RealCheetahz (Jun 6, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> $2k a GROSS A WEEK is NOT out of the question in a POS 5 year old X police car...
> 
> But uber pushed down earnings..


Cant help ya there.. i was strickly talking Uber Black/Lyft Lux and personal clients


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

RealCheetahz said:


> This isnt quite true statement.. if ppl didnt care what ppl roled up in or looked everytime they see someone roll up in a luxury vehicle, well then you'd ve 100% right..
> 
> Fact is ppl do look and some ppl wonder.. thats why if your own a luxury SUV.. hold on a REAL Luxury SUV.. A Suburban is NOT a luxury SUV.. And you do things correctly, mad profits can be made. If that wasn't the case there wouldn't be limo companies and transportation comoqnies that offer high end rides.
> 
> ...


The kid's a teenager. No one gives a crap what livery car he rolls up in.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

RealCheetahz said:


> Cant help ya there.. i was strickly talking Uber Black/Lyft Lux and personal clients


In Orlando you can't even crack $700-800 a week anymore on uber.

I know lots of guys shelling out $880 a week to rent a taxi van. That should tell you something...


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

HighRollinG said:


> Wow you all are some weird old dudes!
> 
> First I dont have a full license to drive so thats why I Uber. Trust me when I am 18 I am getting a sweet ride.
> 
> ...


*I'm guessing this guy is a troll. Thread should be locked IMO.
*
First of all he's breaking the law. He's admitted to BEING UNDER 18 and using uber.

Second, his OP is a ******ed question, which is simply answered with "if you want to select a nice car, use uber black, that's what that service is for".

Also, in before lock...


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> *I'm guessing this guy is a troll. Thread should be locked IMO.
> *
> First of all he's breaking the law. He's admitted to BEING UNDER 18 and using uber.
> 
> ...


Probably so. I think we should all be okay agreeing that he won't be "getting a sweet ride" when he turns 18. The only rides he's getting are more rides by a fat smelly guy named max who drives a 2008 kia subcompact for uberx.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

HighRollinG said:


> changed both today to 3 and 1 star. The three start had water but crappy music....the one star had nothing nada zip zero just a car.
> 
> Wrap your minds on that geniuses!


You really are a piece of crap. All you paid for was a ride from point a to point b. You'd be willing to risk a mans livelihood because you weren't treated like a little snowflake? The real world will be stomping on that neck soon enough.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

There's nothing wrong with shopping around. I canceled a Yaris and got a Dodge Magnum. It was cool. Loud too.


----------



## Leah Swift (Aug 29, 2017)

So if you want a nice uber car choose the uber select. More expensive but all are newer cars from Audi to Porsche...mercedez Benz. I think 2015 and newer.


----------



## MonkeyTOES (Oct 18, 2016)

HighRollinG said:


> I live up to my name with my girl! Don't pretend you know me. So much cheap this cheap that, but only a SUCKER overpays! Tell me why I would hire one of you old whinners for twice the price versus the cool drivers I have had before with nice cars.
> 
> $12.50/hr BS. No one but illegals works for that in LA. I am not even 18 and I would laugh at a job that pays that. I see ads everyday from Uber on making good money. I seriously doubt your math is better than theirs


You ain't high rollin when you can't afford paying black or select. You are known as a poser.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## inthefoot (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm in a 2011 BMW 328i.

Nothing crazy - but I do UberX.

People tend to fall out when I pick them up despite it being a 6 year old used car that I only pay $150 a month for.

I pray this dude is a troll (which he prob is) because if people are cancelling 10+ rides just to get a different emblem on the car that's pretty pathetic.


----------



## miggon123 (Aug 18, 2017)

Obvious this guy is just trolling lol.


----------

